

Proof of Concept or Get the Fuck Out Vol. 8 [pdf] - tomtoise
https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo08.pdf

======
rurban
I esp. like the plausible deniability hack against bruteforce, the second to
last story.

But realistically most cyphers were hacked with some plain text knowledge,
esp. in the header/beginning, which would defeat this bruteforce claim. But it
would work with random text and without an AI which can derive a security
context automatically. But apparently this exists. So you'd need to encode
your text twice, first by using only innocent words, and using something like
this link-grammar encode again.

